# Braggin' about Jersey!!!



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey passed his CGC and TDI tests today!! :nchuck: He handled the whole day much better than I did... as usual! You'd after being in the ring a number of times for our CD and what-have-you that I wouldn't be a bundle of nerves.... oh well. In about a month we'll be heading into the open ring for the first time... so for now, it's back to training!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! It is such a great feeling when they pass. He did good with a lot of help from you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!!
That is Great!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job to both of you. That is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

wow congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOO HOO!! Congrats to you and Jersey!!  When do you guys start your therapy work?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Jersey passed his CGC and TDI tests today!! :nchuck: He handled the whole day much better than I did... as usual! You'd after being in the ring a number of times for our CD and what-have-you that I wouldn't be a bundle of nerves.... oh well. In about a month we'll be heading into the open ring for the first time... so for now, it's back to training!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
WOO HOO!!!! Yea for youse! Steak for Jersey tonight!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Jersey, way to carry your handler thru the test!!

Love 
Dad - Who was unceremoniously removed from the testing area for being a distraction. Can you imagine, ME a distraction? :doh:


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulation. Keep up the great work


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on a great job to you and Jersey.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Mazol Tov*

Good for you guys. I remember my first goldens cgc test in 1995 like it was yesterday. I was so nervous. Again congratulations. Good luck in open


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats to Jersey, way to carry your handler thru the test!!
> 
> Love
> Dad - Who was unceremoniously removed from the testing area for being a distraction. Can you imagine, ME a distraction? :doh:


Then you would've been perfect for that part of the test where they intentionally cause a distraction! Well, I guess it's really making a loud, sudden noise or something... but still!

:banana:Congrats, Jersey!!!:banana:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

:woot2:Congrats! :nchuck:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Big congrats to you both! Well done!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats to you both. Great job Jersey!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW! Great job and congrats.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

You must be so proud, congrats to both of you on a job well done...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good job Jersey! Contratulations Mom.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats! He's such a cool dog!


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go!


----------

